# Minneapolis, MN



## mbesp

I'm not a girl but I thought i just say hi to another MNer, I'm over in st paul. Normally ride down at afton. Where have you been riding?


----------



## Guest

Last year was my first year on the board.
But I skatedboarded and surfed,
so it wasn't all that hard to get going.
Moved from Houston about a year and a half ago.
Just getting into snowboarding.


----------



## mbesp

Thats cool, I dont think there are many MN people on this site. I havn't been here very long but I only remember seeing one other dude.


----------



## Guest

Crap.
Why is it so hard to find other girls to ride with.
Because I'm new in town, I don't have many friends.
All my co-workers are married and have kids.
It's not easy to find friends who have common interests...


----------



## mbesp

Haha yeah whenever I go out it seems like all the girls on the hill are like 12. I know a couple girls that ride, my gf, and two girls from work. One of which just moved to New Zealand and the other who i guess wasn't as good as i thought and hurt her knee trying to learn to ride the other day.


----------



## Guest

I've only gone out 9 times last year.
Took a lesson at my first visit then another private one on my third visit.
During private lesson, my instructor asked me if there was anything I wanted to learn that day.
I had this evil smile on my face and answered "Jump".
So we jumped.
First try went well.
I jumped a baby one and landed fine.
Then I got carried away tried double.
On my second jump, I carried way too much speed and air for my skill level.
I landed over my rib cage and spread a yard sale.
I got myself a helmet and mouth guard right after.
I haven't jumped ever since.


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> I've only gone out 9 times last year.
> Took a lesson at my first visit then another private one on my third visit.
> During private lesson, my instructor asked me if there was anything I wanted to learn that day.
> I had this evil smile on my face and answered "Jump".
> So we jumped.
> First try went well.
> I jumped a baby one and landed fine.
> Then I got carried away tried double.
> On my second jump, I carried way too much speed and air for my skill level.
> I landed over my rib cage and spread a yard sale.
> I got myself a helmet and mouth guard right after.
> I haven't jumped ever since.



Haha only nine times. That sounds pretty solid to me. 
I kinda did the same thing with jumps. but the best thing to do is find small ones and start working your way back up.
have you just been going to the slopes by yourself?


----------



## Guest

I went once with my ex boyfriend who was riding ski.
We end up fighting on top of the hill, I threw my board to "show" how angry I was,
that thing started sliding down... threw a big comedy... 

Another time I went with couple other girls who were total beginners.
That wasn't so much fun since I had to hang out at bunny hill most the time.

Other than these two times, I rode alone.
I just wanna find another girl or two who are about the same skill level to goof around.


----------



## RidePowder

Im in Minnesota, Im down at WSU in winona. I teach college class lessons at coffeemill and ride at welch alot. never been at any other hill besides that around here


----------



## mbesp

I wish i lived closer to welch. that season pass deal is so much better than afton.


----------



## Guest

Never been to Welch.
Been Buck Hill once, but didn't like it much (other than half pipe, not that I rode it).
Would like to check it out sometimes.


----------



## Guest

nutmegchoi said:


> Never been to Welch.
> Been Buck Hill once, but didn't like it much (other than half pipe, not that I rode it).
> Would like to check it out sometimes.


I'm in MN. Grew up on Welch. Now its Wild Mountain.


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> Never been to Welch.
> Been Buck Hill once, but didn't like it much (other than half pipe, not that I rode it).
> Would like to check it out sometimes.


Buck hill is very park oriented haha. I was just up there yesterday but my friend got hurt so we had to leave after like 5 runs.


I havn't been to wild Mountain in forever. It is a pretty nice hill though.


----------



## Guest

mbesp said:


> Buck hill is very park oriented haha. I was just up there yesterday but my friend got hurt so we had to leave after like 5 runs.
> 
> 
> I havn't been to wild Mountain in forever. It is a pretty nice hill though.


Have a look at the season pass deal's they have. I can only find time to snowboard on weekends. Saturday 10am - 1am season pass is $150.00. Nothing can touch that price if your a one-day-a-weeker like me.


----------



## mbesp

danmyersmn said:


> Have a look at the season pass deal's they have. I can only find time to snowboard on weekends. Saturday 10am - 1am season pass is $150.00. Nothing can touch that price if your a one-day-a-weeker like me.


Yeah, I wish it wasn't so far away from me.


----------



## Guest

Hidden Minnesotans are coming out! lol

Looks like it's gonna snow tomorrow.
I'm thinking about going to Afton after work.
With my best friend iPod!


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> Hidden Minnesotans are coming out! lol
> 
> Looks like it's gonna snow tomorrow.
> I'm thinking about going to Afton after work.
> With my best friend iPod!


I am hoping for a dumping morrow. Were gonna try and hit up afton on friday morn. Though i suppose it could be worth going morrow night if enough snow falls


----------



## Guest

Well,
you might run into this Asian girl, swinging arms around, screaming lungs out, yell at people to get the hell out...
That'll be me.
Yup.


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> Well,
> you might run into this Asian girl, swinging arms around, screaming lungs out, yell at people to get the hell out...
> That'll be me.
> Yup.


Haha I'll keep my eyes and ears open for a crazy person riding around. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

mbesp said:


> Haha I'll keep my eyes and ears open for a crazy person riding around. :laugh:


Or rolling down... 

By the way,

HEAVY SNOW TOMORROW!


----------



## mbesp

riding .. sliding .. Rolling haha


----------



## Guest

It looks like it might snow "too much" for my little Corolla.
I'm not sure it'll be a good idea to drive out.
Do you guys think my car can make it in and out?
The entrance's pretty steep...


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> It looks like it might snow "too much" for my little Corolla.
> I'm not sure it'll be a good idea to drive out.
> Do you guys think my car can make it in and out?
> The entrance's pretty steep...


haha thats right that hill going down in there is so steap. Maybe the top chalet will be open so you can avoid getting stuck down there haha. Though I'm guessing if it starts getting bad they will send out their little force of 4 wheeler guys and plow the snow off haha.


----------



## Guest

Seriously.
They are talking about thunder snow (which I never even heard before) and 5-7" tonight.
Maybe this weekend might be smarter choice.
I have no interest to be rescued tonight.
Not by some hairy dude smell like booze!
NO!!


----------



## mbesp

nutmegchoi said:


> Seriously.
> They are talking about thunder snow (which I never even heard before) and 5-7" tonight.
> Maybe this weekend might be smarter choice.
> I have no interest to be rescued tonight.
> Not by some hairy dude smell like booze!
> NO!!


I have no idea what thunder snow is but i hope i get to be there if it happens. I'm hoping we get in the 20" range haha


----------



## Guest

Bring some emergency food and sleeping bag.
(lots of whiskeys)
Pack of cards won't hurt.

Good luck.

If we don't see you around next few days, 
we'll send someone to search for you around Afton.

Found this.
Thundersnow


----------



## RidePowder

its dumping in Winona and the lightning is pretty crazy, looks like were getting pow now and not the icy shit we were getting before


----------



## Guest

I never knew it can lightning while snowing.
This whole cold winter thing's still very new to me.


----------



## RidePowder

where did you live before MN


----------



## Guest

Houston, TX. 
Where people pull out winter clothes at 65F.
I thought NorthFace was a cool brand to wear when you go to Colorado.
I had a blazer and flip flops when I moved up here year and a half ago.
Probably spent good 2-3 grands over winter clothes on my first year.


----------



## Guest

Heading out tomorrow for what looks like the last time of the year.


----------



## RidePowder

to what mountain? Im gonna be at welch today


----------



## Guest

I think the season's over for me.
Even last time I was out at Afton was way too slushy...
Have fun guys.


----------



## RidePowder

slush is kinda fun though, especially for riding park. spring riding is some of my favorite


----------



## Guest

Wild Mountain is where I will be going in the afternoon. Nutmeg you should be heading out too. Slush is also slow. Good time to practice on the "faster" runs because they won't be so fast


----------



## mbesp

So you guys think any snow is going to survive the next couple days?
I have a bad feeling that yesterday was my last day of the season


----------



## Guest

mbesp said:


> So you guys think any snow is going to survive the next couple days?
> I have a bad feeling that yesterday was my last day of the season


I think the snow will hold on until next weekend. But by next weekend the base is going to be down to 12-14" and your going to really wanna be going to get out in the trash that will be the runs. Then again, I am planning to buy a new board next year and I won't get anything for my board now. It might enjoy 1/2 snow 1/2 mud


----------



## Guest

base was still solid. I only saw one spot on the edge of one run that had earth showing through. Most other runs still had that tell-tale drop off on the side of the base. I woulld guess close to 30" of good snow on most runs. I stuck to runs in the trees and shadows it was very slushy on the full sun runs.


----------



## Guest

was at buck last night, it was pretty fun, their park is still holding up pretty decently.


----------



## mbesp

Man it is rather depressing watching everything melt.

Riding in the slushy stuff is kind of fun though. Minus the everything you're wearing getting all soaked. I like how it is soft haha. Way less painful when you do something stupid


----------



## Guest

I just wish the landings on boxes weren't massive trenches. going to hyland today hope it will be enjoyable.


----------



## mbesp

haha yeah that is no good. I've never tried hyland before. It looks tiny though.


----------



## Guest

went to hyland today for the last day of their season. if you aren't into park it is pretty worthless, but they have sick parks every year with lots of variety. and it is a rope tow so you can get lots of runs in.

here are a few pics.


----------



## Guest

minnesnowtanice said:


> went to hyland today for the last day of their season. if you aren't into park it is pretty worthless, but they have sick parks every year with lots of variety. and it is a rope tow so you can get lots of runs in.



Wild Mt. Setup 2 boxes, 2 rails and 2 kickers down 1/2 of one of there easy hills. That was in addition to their park and another run that had 4 kickers, a box and a rail. Between the park and the easy run both being rope toes a person could of been going non stop. 

The other nice thing about spring is it is so quite. Everything is empty. Runs, chalet, lifts, etc. Downside is coming out of some nice fast snow in the trees/shadows to mush in the sun and STOP NOW! heh. lean back....way back!!!


----------



## mbesp

Hmm I guess that does look kind of fun. I'm not much of a park guy though and boo on ropes tearing up gloves.


----------



## Guest

mbesp said:


> Hmm I guess that does look kind of fun. I'm not much of a park guy though and boo on ropes tearing up gloves.


I don't do the park either. I haven't been in the actual "park" and I always go around all the terrain unless I do a kicker strictly to try and work on my balance. I don't have much vertical. I haven't tried anything as "grand" as a 180 since maybe 1996 or so. :dunno:


----------



## mbesp

haha , yeah I have been trying some little fs 180s off some small kickers. I love when i pull a 90 and end up sliding down the landing sideways.


----------



## Guest

looks like tonight will be the season closer for me most likely  hitting up buck for a few hours tonight after work.


----------



## Guest

minnesnowtanice said:


> looks like tonight will be the season closer for me most likely  hitting up buck for a few hours tonight after work.


I am kind of excited now. I was bummed out that I wouldn't make it out again. Wild Mt. is holding strong that it will be open past this weekend.


----------



## Guest

I didn't get any of these replies til today!! 

Oh, well.
I'll catch up with you guys next year.


So... now that snow's gone...
Who's riding motorcycle here? 
Or what do you guys do during off season?


----------



## Guest

did they drop their rates at all? hopefully will try to get that way, gotta get out as much as time will allow.


----------



## Guest

minnesnowtanice said:


> did they drop their rates at all? hopefully will try to get that way, gotta get out as much as time will allow.


I am sure the others did but I don't know for sure. Wild is around $20 or so for a pass.

Nutmeg, this off season I plan to watch the calendar until I get my July Firefighter check and then buy a new board and get ready for October.  and fish, hike, bike, camp while I wait.


----------



## mbesp

right now wild has some coupon thing on their web page for spring break or soemthing. You can get a pass for 24 bucks. They have some other specials such as tuesdays are half price. I might try and go up there tomorrow depending on what they say the conditions are when i call today.


----------



## Duck Commander

nutmegchoi said:


> Hi, there.
> I just started last season and haven't been out much this year.
> Would love to find some other girls to ride with.
> I can ride most intermediates without breaking my neck.
> Let me know.
> Thanks!


nutmegchoi,
I have a season pass at Wild and get out 2-3 times a week. I also try to hit up some other areas on occasion- Welch, Afton, Spirt and my favorite, Lutsen. Last year was my first full season, just barely started trying some boxes, otherwise I'm happy riding greens, blues and blacks. Hit me up this winter if you want to meet up and ride! Not a girl, but alwyas looking for people to ride with!


----------



## Guest

Hey, there.
Thanks for the reply.

Well, I lost my job couple of weeks ago.
Since that was the only reason why I stayed in town,
looks like it's time to move again.

If I happened to stay,
we'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Guest

nutmegchoi said:


> Hey, there.
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well, I lost my job couple of weeks ago.
> Since that was the only reason why I stayed in town,
> looks like it's time to move again.
> 
> If I happened to stay,
> we'll definitely give it a try.


Sounds like reason enough to move to Colorado


----------



## Guest

LOL

If I move to Colorado,
I'm gonna be worthless adrenaline junky.
Looks like it's gonna be NY.
Probably become workaholic instead.
Sucks being an adult.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ny...wrong way :thumbsdown:


----------



## MnBoarder763

Whats up MN Boarders!!!!

Nice to see other fellow MN boarders... Im a Welch freak... love it.. Afton is great but the runs are too short and get bored within 2 hours so I go to Welch all the time. Chicken Run is the best... lol.

Hyland is ok... only if your a park rider.. lots of kiddies... and tow ropes suck... gone through 3 pairs of gloves already last season..

Lutsen is on my hitlist for the 09-10 season... Granite in Wausau also... its now June... going to MT Hood in 4 days for my Bday... gonna love it. 

Hope to meet some of you guys/gals in Afton/Welch next season.


Summer time sucks... Paintballing makes the season go by faster until the snow hits again....


----------



## Guest

I was born in the Twin Cities, but we moved when i was five because my dad didn't like his job at Anderson Windows.


----------



## Guest

looks like I am going to get a season pass to Afton this year, they have decent park rails/boxes and have enough variety for going with friends who don't want to ride park all day, also probably gonna get a 10 pass deal for Hyland for a little park variety. Winter can't come soon enough.


----------



## RidePowder

Im gonna be in minneapolis this weekend for eurowerks! but I need to find a cheap hotel first


----------



## LoganCormier

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums and kinda new to snowboarding too... I've gone about 6 times. Hyland is the local place where everyone here in St Louis Park goes, but I've been to Buck Hill & Afton, too. I don't have my own equipment yet but I hope to have it by the season start this year. I have a couple of questions about boarding in MN if you guys don't mind...

I'm 14 if that matters with any questions below...

What are some of the less popular, quiter hills?
What is an easy starter hill?
What is the cheapest place to go if you want a weekend season pass (or something like that)?
What are some good stores to go to to get some boots and bindings?
What kind of lenses do I need for the conditions of hills here in MN?
lastly... does anyone have any tips or pointers that I should know about boarding in MN?

Oh and when I was reading through this thread, I noticed someone saying that they went through a few pairs of gloves because of the tow-ropes... You probably know this, but just in case you don't, they have these things made of tough material that you put over your gloves for the tow-ropes to keep them from getting ripped apart.

Thanks, guys! I hope to see some of you on the hills when the season starts up...


----------



## LoganCormier

Oh one more question... I've had a couple of bad experiences on the slopes the few times I've went. One time when my school went for a feild trip thing, there was this boarder there... He was just sitting on the side of the park watching people on the tow-rope, and he decided to chuck a snowball at me. It would have hit me in the side of my face if I hadn't leaned back... and he just laughed along with the two other friends he had with him. Later, I found out that one of my friends hit a thing while he was going up on the tow-rope and fell, and a guy who had plenty of time to get off or swing to the side just felt like running him over, which messed up my friend's ankle. It was the same guy. He was pretty identifiable with his bright neon yellow-green pants...

Another time, when it was really wet out so you got a lot of speed, I was bombing a hill at night and another person felt it was appropriate to launch a snowball at my face. I was going the fastest I'd ever gone on a snowboard, and he was on the ski lift. The snowball hit me in my left eye/cheek kind of area, and my face was pretty numb for half an hour or so... Both of these things happened at Hyland.

So my question is am I just going to have to deal with crap people give me, or is this not a common thing? Also, are people going to get really mad if I fall and mess up something the person behind me was about to do?

Thanks again!!


----------



## MnBoarder763

Logan.. hope this helps.

*What are some of the less popular, quiter hills?*
Maple Grove. Hyland. Buck.

*What is an easy starter hill?*
Hyland is a great starter hill because of the run on the far left. Its WIDE as hell. Lots of room to move around.

*What is the cheapest place to go if you want a weekend season pass (or something like that)?*
I go to Welch because theres plenty of runs. The season pass is cheaper and the Quad pass pack is very affordable if you have 3 more friends to go in on it with you. Its a little farther than Afton, but from my experience, service and quality of facilities and food there is alot better.

*What are some good stores to go to to get some boots and bindings?*
Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $50 for 50% off stuff right now. Its the best time to buy. Locally, I would buy from The-House. House will also price match Sierra if its the same exact item

*What kind of lenses do I need for the conditions of hills here in MN?*
It depends if you ride mostly at night or day and conditions of the snow. I go mornings only til 5pm. So I never have issues with light fall off. So I have silver reflective lenses.

*lastly... does anyone have any tips or pointers that I should know about boarding in MN?*
Ride safe and respect others. NO tricks until your confortable with yourself. Stay on your edges to avoid clipping/catching. And best of all, have fun, get up brush the snow off and keep going.


Sorry for the short replies.. I got alot of work to do today...


----------



## MnBoarder763

LoganCormier said:


> So my question is am I just going to have to deal with crap people give me, or is this not a common thing? Also, are people going to get really mad if I fall and mess up something the person behind me was about to do?
> 
> Thanks again!!


Logan. Sorry to hear about these little bastards ruining your snowboarding experiences. I've never had any snowballs flying at me. Only from my friends, but its for fun only. You can ignore them or if it keeps happening again, feel free to report them. Most parks will give them warnings first. If it happens again, they will be escorted out of the park.

The person behind you isn't respecting your space and shouldn't be following you that closely. He/she should be able to tell from your body language that your still learning and they should try to avoid you and/or take a different path. Unless they are new too. Dont worry about you falling down. Just get back up and keep going. Have fun with it.

You know to be honest, Hyland Park is full of kids. Most are good kids.. but there will be a few bad eggs there.Its mostly all park and its known for havbing a great park, but I've never been there and not see a million kids. I do go there, but only in the mornings where its totally quiet. Ride all day until the after school rush and go home.


----------



## SnowProRick

Hyland is not "quiet & less popular".


----------



## LoganCormier

Wow, MnBoarder I really cannot thank you enough. I really appreciate the time you took to help me... thanks!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, im also new to the forum..just moved up here last summer. Broke my arm on my first time out to afton last winter so i only got out like 3 times last year (also didnt have a job yet). Im about to be 17, and am going to get a season pass to afton. From what im reading on this forum welch sounds better, but my friends are at afton :dunno: I moved up from texas so i only boarded about one weekend a year in slc befor that...i guess im an intermediate rider haha


----------



## Guest

One Month (maybe) until we have an open run or two....


----------

